# How to sale new balnce shoes



## jojo007 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi guyes,
I want to sale my product.I have a website.new balance australia.how can I send this link to many peope who lives in australia.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Sell them in eBay


----------



## My private room (Dec 27, 2013)

Ur shoes original?
Where is ur location?


----------

